# I feel awful :(



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

My studio is in a really gorgeous office park located in this swampy area next to a large creek. We get a large amount of wildlife and waterfowl walking around, and spring is especially wonderful for seeing all kinds of amazing birds and their babies.

Yesterday, I parked in a spot a little further away from my building, and noticed a baby bird walking around the island in front of the car. From looking at him, he appeared to be a baby heron or egret...long neck, bright yellow beak, long legs. He was a little squeeker, and just growing into his feathers, which were a tawny brown. He was adorable.

I was a bit concerned as to why he was hanging out here, as the water was across the small parking lot (about 30 feet away) and this island area was just landscaped with flowers and shady pine trees. I didn't think that his mother would have nested away from the water, but I wasn't quite sure either since it was still close. I figured that she may have built a nest up in the pine tree or in the brush below, so I didn't want to disturb him. I know the rule for baby bird season is to leave youngsters alone when you see them, since their parents are likely near by.

Anyways, I watched him for a while and went into work. When I came out to go home, he was still hanging out. He looked healthy, and shied away from me cautiously as I approached, so I didn't want to bother him. I figured I would check on him in the morning.

This morning I came in, and his little body was lying dead right where I'd seen him!  I felt SO HORRIBLE! I don't know if I should have followed my instinct and worried about him, perhaps calling the wildlife center to come and get him? I'm afraid they would have just told me to leave him alone, but I don't know if I should have tried anyway.

I have a feeling that this may happen again, since there are a lot of babies around my office this time of year. I don't want to make the same mistake again.

What should I have done in this case? Is there any way to really TELL if a youngster is in trouble if they look healthy? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ryiinn,

I am so sorry, for you and for the bird. The same thing happened to me with a young magpie. We would know immediately if a pigeon needed picking up, but unless you are very familiar with other birds you have to assume that they are being looked after by their parents. And I really do think that the wildlife centre would have told you to leave it alone. It is the season when they probably get hundreds of similar calls.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you had to go through this and I am very sorry this poor bird didn't make it.
It is so hard to tell when a seemingly healthy bird needs to be rescued. I would have probably done the same, I would have left the bird alone asuming the parents are nearby.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am sorry you had to se the feel the pain of the baby bird. You did what you have always been told to do but you at least kept checking on him which was good too as many people just look past and keep walking. As I have always done in the past go with your gut feeling, if it says step in and help then do it, if not then keep an eye on it. We all get learning trends sometimes some more painful then others but there was nothing you could have done as you did what you have alwasy been told. Just keep a very close eye on that area and maybe assist if you can for another animal. If you can pick up the baby and put it in a plastic bag so the remains aren't around then do that as other meat eatting animals will get to it and that isn't a pretty sight either. Hugs to you for at least taking notice. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the baby, but don't put the blame on yourself, it's not your fault.

I think this is a situation most of us have had, and after a while you can tell if they are in trouble or not.

I would pick them up if there is any shadow of a doubt.


----------

